# what tax forms



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Im the contractor, my hired guys are the sub contractors. what forms do we fill out for taxes?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Which truck of yours are they using?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1508950 said:


> Which truck of yours are they using?


I see where you are going with this grandview. As long as the subs ARE TRULY SUBS, than a 1099 will be in order come January.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2 guys in their truck with my equipment doing sidewalks. 1 guy with his truck and plow. and maybe another guy with my truck and plow


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Get an accountant. Do it right.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i caint even pay mysel a full time wage..... why yall think i stay around here


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1509142 said:


> i caint even pay mysel a full time wage..... why yall think i stay around here


Then why are you paying other people to do your work? In your vehicle?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If they're using your equipment, they are not subs...they are employees


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1509196 said:


> Then why are you paying other people to do your work? In your vehicle?


so i can make a little bit more money than i can on my own.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Mick76;1509206 said:


> If they're using your equipment, they are not subs...they are employees


Yep, and if they are employees then you need workmens comp.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

why do you have to buy a 1099 rather than printing it off the website. how would the irs actualy know?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ALL gov't forms are free.Why would you think there would be a cost involved?????


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tuney443;1509731 said:


> ALL gov't forms are free.Why would you think there would be a cost involved?????


www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1099msc.pdf
"Attention: 
This form is provided for informational purposes only. Copy A appears in red, similar to the 
official IRS form. Do not file copy A downloaded from this website. The official printed 
version of this IRS form is scannable, but the online version of it, printed from this website, is 
not. A penalty may be imposed for filing forms that can't be scanned."


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1508950 said:


> Which truck of yours are they using?


didnt end up buying the truck. so ill have 2 people using their truck and my snow blowers, and 2 peopel with their truck and plow (assuming i can find one more guy with a plow)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1509142 said:


> i caint even pay mysel a full time wage..... why yall think i stay around here





birddseedd;1509255 said:


> so i can make a little bit more money than i can on my own.


So you can't pay yourself and you want to hire these guys to plow for you. What happens when you need to pay them at the end of the day and you have no money.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

birddseedd;1509813 said:


> www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1099msc.pdf
> "Attention:
> This form is provided for informational purposes only. Copy A appears in red, similar to the
> official IRS form. Do not file copy A downloaded from this website. The official printed
> ...


Just fill out the online order form. There is no cost for the forms.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1509816 said:


> So you can't pay yourself and you want to hire these guys to plow for you. What happens when you need to pay them at the end of the day and you have no money.


You should be a paid consultant to the nationals.....you are good at this.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1509816 said:


> So you can't pay yourself and you want to hire these guys to plow for you. What happens when you need to pay them at the end of the day and you have no money.


Im doing the work as a sub contractor threw another guy. they get paid the same way i do. turn in our hours, at the end of the month he invoices the places and they cut a check to him. he cuts a check to all his guys and me, then i cut a check to my guys.

we are all on a 45 day delay or more from the point we perform the work.

I have had people turn me down for not having the cash to pay them every 2 weeks.

frankly half the people never even showed up for the interview not even knowing the pay condition


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

which 1099 do i use? seems there are about 20 different ones.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

RefinedPS;1509862 said:


> Just fill out the online order form. There is no cost for the forms.


Form 1099-MISC - Miscellaneous Income <--- 4 of these on their way. seems the most applicable


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1509924 said:


> Im doing the work as a sub contractor threw another guy. they get paid the same way i do. turn in our hours, at the end of the month he invoices the places and they cut a check to him. he cuts a check to all his guys and me, then i cut a check to my guys.
> 
> we are all on a 45 day delay or more from the point we perform the work.
> 
> ...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1509939 said:


>


chuckles. your point is well taken. But i have worked with this guy in the past and getting paid once the govt cuts a check to him for the work is not an issue.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

birddseedd;1509931 said:


> Form 1099-MISC - Miscellaneous Income <--- 4 of these on their way. seems the most applicable


That would be the one you need. Good luck this season!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Im thinking that praying image is for Mother Nature to snow constantly this Winter and more importantly that you NEVER receive a visit from one of Uncle Sam's employees. Ever hear of using an accountant????


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tuney443;1510093 said:


> Im thinking that praying image is for Mother Nature to snow constantly this Winter and more importantly that you NEVER receive a visit from one of Uncle Sam's employees. Ever hear of using an accountant????


first year i made 1500. never got aroudn to claimingg that one. had everything paid since then.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1510121 said:


> i care? your just an internet troll that thinks being rude makes you bigger. your a waste of time to all of us


Yes he may be trolling and it may sound rude (I actually laughed) but he is right. Tax evasion is frowned upon (illegal) and the IRS will have a field day when they audit you.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1510149 said:


> Yes he may be trolling and it may sound rude (I actually laughed) but he is right. Tax evasion is frowned upon (illegal) and the IRS will have a field day when they audit you.


I always intended to get my records straight and get it claimed for that first year, just been so busy tryin to keep my family afloat. since that first year iv been alot better about keeping my records straight and doing things right.

This year is the one im worried about tho. only had employment threw part of the year and might end up having to pay.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, take some of the advice given or ignore it, but either way no need for some of the personal attacks posted so I'm closing this one down

thanks


----------

